# Can someome explain this



## BLOND37 (Jun 5, 2009)

Points 0

Origination: NEW YORK-PENN. STATION

Destination: PROVIDENCE

Transaction Amount: $54.00

Issuance Date: 04/02/2009

Departure Date: 04/11/2009

Posted Date: 06/04/2009

Reward Ticket: No

Corporate ID: NA

and i go no points for the trip from prov to NYC.. i guess they think i used my fairy dust wings and flew to ny


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 5, 2009)

Something is not right! If it was reward travel (which it said it was not), I cold understand the -0- points. But it also said $54, so you should have got 108 points. And since it was during the promo period, if you signed up, you should have received 2X or 3X!

I would call AGR!


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 5, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Something is not right! If it was reward travel (which it said it was not), I cold understand the -0- points. But it also said $54, so you should have got 108 points. And since it was during the promo period, if you signed up, you should have received 2X or 3X!
> I would call AGR!



STORM THE BASTILLE!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 5, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Something is not right! If it was reward travel (which it said it was not), I cold understand the -0- points. But it also said $54, so you should have got 108 points. And since it was during the promo period, if you signed up, you should have received 2X or 3X!
> ...


Agreed this ticket was more then 50 dollars so even if it was segment number 5,6,7,8,9 whatever its worth 108 points. Looks like the computer messed that up I'd give AGR a call.


----------



## diesteldorf (Jun 6, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> Points 0Origination: NEW YORK-PENN. STATION
> 
> Destination: PROVIDENCE
> 
> ...


Did you travel with any other tickets/segments for the same train on the same day...4/11?


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 6, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > Points 0Origination: NEW YORK-PENN. STATION
> ...


i went from pvd to nyp and back again same day


----------



## diesteldorf (Jun 8, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> diesteldorf said:
> 
> 
> > BLOND37 said:
> ...


You can't get credit for the same train on the same day more than once. HOWEVER, if you did a round trip on the same day, each train should have different numbers.

As others have stated, call AGR on Monday and see what they say.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 8, 2009)

they said it was cuz i changed my name..


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 8, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> they said it was cuz i changed my name..


did you wrangle your points out though?


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 8, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > they said it was cuz i changed my name..
> ...



yes after explaining for the umteenth time that i changed my name


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 8, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > BLOND37 said:
> ...


did you correct your name on your AGR proflie? the computer has to see a match to award credit. I would call AGR and have them change your name in your profile.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 8, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...



yup- and i sent a copy of the decree back in march to AGR and Amtrak Corporate Guest Relations.


----------

